# Redline UOA for 2.0T



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

4 qts Redline 5w40, 1 qt Redline w40 Race 










Redline blows away the competition... Lumps of ZDDP and Moly with the Race oil mix, fuel dilution pretty much disappeared, and viscosity/flashpoint are well within reason. I think i've found my oil :beer:


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like a great oil.. just wish it wasn't $18/liter over here!


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

I guess the moly came from the race oil, because their 5W-40 doesn't use it. It looks like a good UOA!


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, previously your engine looked better than most engines using 502 oils. But now metals went down significantly from previous UOAs (measured as ppm of contaminant divided by # of miles in oil change interval), flashpoint retention is very high and probably is one of the highest to date, and viscosity is holding in there well and still a 40 weight. As I recall the only other 40 weight oils to remain a 40 weight at the end of their run was redline and renewable lubricants biosyn. Both those oils are ester-based. So from the mounting evidence it is clear to me that ester-based oils really are in a different class when it comes to these fuel diluting direct injection engines. The high Zinc for cam follower protection is a bonus.

Nice job experimenting with race oil in the mix. This produces the moderate moly levels as finklejag said. I tried the redline 5w30 previously which has very high levels of moly (>800ppm) and the results were not as good as the moly-less 5w40. So it makes me wonder if the really high levels of moly contribute to corrosive wear (many have speculated this). Plus the moly and esters and ZDDP are all competing for surface area which makes one wonder how much of the higher moly levels actually function as an effective friction modifier. The lower levels may actually be more beneficial because it performs more of an antioxidant role. I currently have redline 10w40 in and will do a uoa soon. The 10w40 has high levels of moly. So that UOA may shed some light on what role moly is playing (if any) in the iron levels seen in UOAs on the same engine.

Clearly this ester-based oil is dealing with fuel dilution better than the previous 502 oils (which typically are mainly PAO based) in this engine. This corresponds with post by Terry Dyson, ultra oil guru, who said that most of the PAO oils all perform similarly in these DI engines and aren't up to the task (me paraphrasing, not a quote from him).


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

saaber2 said:


> Both those oils are ester-based. So from the mounting evidence it is clear to me that ester-based oils really are in a different class when it comes to these fuel diluting direct injection engines.


Yea, I completely agree with your conclusion. Ester-based is by far the best option for the US Direct Injection motors with regards to combating fuel dilution. 

Can't wait for the next UOA too. I'm predicting a more significant drop in wear because this change interval was contaminated by the crappy Total Energy 9000 I ran for 2k miles before the Redline. Im also using the w50 Race in place of the w40 Race this cycle to try to eliminate that .5 qt consumption over the 5k change interval. I'll let you guys know how it goes...


----------



## dhoyle (Nov 21, 2006)

rhouse181 said:


> Im also using the w50 Race in place of the w40 Race this cycle to try to eliminate that .5 qt consumption over the 5k change interval. I'll let you guys know how it goes...


Have you performed a UOA on this fill yet?

Thanks. :beer:


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

dhoyle said:


> Have you performed a UOA on this fill yet?
> 
> Thanks. :beer:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5050858-Red-Line-UOA-2.0T-FSI


----------

